# Strength, Conditioning, Nutrition, Supplement Resources



## heynickletsgo (22 Oct 2021)

Thanks to everyone who's given me advice here. I wanted to return the favour by posting some links to training/nutrition resources that I have found helpful over the years. Most have free info, some have paid subscriptions. 

(I'm not being paid to promote any of these btw.)


*NUTRITION & SUPPLEMENTS*

Renaissance Periodization - general S+C, nutrition

Precision Nutrition Blog | Free Articles & Infographics - general nutrition + fitness 

Independent Analysis on Supplements & Nutrition - unbiased nutrition + supplement info 

Nom Nom Paleo - Award-Winning Paleo Recipes by Michelle Tam - recipes

Home - recipes

Paleo Running Momma - Run Fast, Eat Clean, Live Messy - recipes 



*STRENGTH & CONDITIONING*


Juggernaut Training Systems | Experts in strength - general S+C. I've used their Olympic lifting +BJJ programming and it's excellent. Experienced coaches. Quality stuff. 

Olympic Weightlifting: Catalyst Athletics - olympic lifting

https://thetrainingplan.co/ - CrossFit - used this last year. Got in great shape, added 5lbs of muscle (that's a lot for a female) 

‎Couch to 5K Runner - Currently on this plan (Google Play also available)

Global Triathlon Network - Home - helpful training tips for run, swim, bike 

Mobility Training Program, Exercises, and Equipment - The Ready State - injury management/recovery, general wellness

Dan John - strength coach (lots of strongman stuff)

Home - strength coach (especially shoulder stuff)

Home - Onnit Academy - general S+C, nutrition

Girls Gone Strong: Free Workouts, Nutrition and Lifestyle Information for Women. - general S+C, nutrition - female-specific

Home - Animal Flow - movement-focused training  


*WELLNESS*

MyFitnessPal | MyFitnessPal.com - food + exercise tracker

https://romwod.com/ - stretching, mobility

https://www.sleepcycle.com/ - sleep hygiene

https://www.headspace.com/ - sleep + meditation


----------



## heynickletsgo (26 Jan 2022)

Here's a couple more things I've come across recently. 


1. UF Pro - Guide to SF Assessment + Selection

*HUGE Disclaimer*: Yeah, the guy talks about SF stuff, *BUT* the general principles of physical training apply to anyone looking to get military-specific fitness up to standard. Understanding where things like strength, endurance, power, recovery, etc. fall into the overall plan are key for putting a program together. Videos 3-5 are specific to this. Video 2 is nice for the mental vibe 


2. Mountain Tactical Institute 

These guys have a ton of excellent training programs specific to military, LEO, SARS, etc., plus stuff for general fitness. It's a subscription platform, I think around $35 USD/month, but you get access to every program they have. Try the burpee ladders, you'll love it (barf).


----------



## GreyWarden (2 Aug 2022)

Thanks for sharing this! Very useful information which I will be sure to follow!


----------

